
The Serpent in the Sword: Pattern-Welding in Early Medieval Swords (1997) [pdf] - benbreen
http://www.vikingsword.com/serpent.pdf
======
NegativeLatency
Cached @
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:iOGMykP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:iOGMykPqcd0J:www.vikingsword.com/serpent.pdf)

